# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Zoshchenko: Stories of the 1920's

## sperk

Amazon.com: Zoshchenko: Stories of the 1920&#39;s (Russian Texts) (9781853996559): A.B. Murphy: Books

----------


## alexsms

one of the greatest Soviet authors.

----------

